# 2013 Polaris Lineup (Ranger 900XP, Scrambler 850HO)



## Polaris425

:rockn:

Scrambler 850HO


----------



## talleyman01

oh boy finally a option to the renegade and if the new scramblers are anything like the old ones they have a winner winner chicken dinner there!!!!! now it should get interesting!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well enough said I think I will give it a year and most likely be owning one of these rangers hopefully....just get these bugs worked out 

the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby

That Scrambler is awesome. And I love that they passed a Gade on the trail, LoL!


----------



## NMKawierider

Impressive...love it when companies get with the program and make noticable changes. The new ranger will be hard to beat utility-wise. 

OK Kawasaki...your-up!


----------



## Mclovin

i like that scrambler id like to see one on 2inch liff or more with some 29.5,31laws of course


----------



## redneckrancher420

wow. really digging the scrambler. anyone else notice it has a rear rack stock? may be small but its still usable


----------



## redneckrancher420

btw any ideas on pricing?


----------



## Polaris425

redneckrancher420 said:


> btw any ideas on pricing?


According to their site, Scrambler starts at $9,499, Ranger at $12,999


----------



## JPs300

Not sure about that scrambler. Looks like an XP that went between a set of trees about 2' too narrow, then they replaced the suspension & called it close enough. - At only 60lbs lighter than the sportsman the gades are still gonna leave it in their dust, though they might finally at least keep up with the dust which would help hide some of the fugly..........


----------



## Polaris425

JPs300 said:


> Not sure about that scrambler. Looks like an XP that went between a set of trees about 2' too narrow, then they replaced the suspension & called it close enough. - At only 60lbs lighter than the sportsman the gades are still gonna leave it in their dust, though they might finally at least keep up with the dust which would help hide some of the fugly..........


But w/ the Polaris True 4x4 system, they should walk circles around the gade in sticky situations :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Very very true will do better in the nasty but now you gotta take into consideration is the axles gonna hold up like canams do....time will tell soon enough 

the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425

Polaris use to be good about putting thick strong axles in them. The one I had, had some THICK frot axles. Very stout. Not sure what they look like on all the 800's and 850XP's now days. Havent looked at one up close.


----------



## JPs300

The '10's had good axles but the 11's & 12's are known for very weak axles. 

While I do think polaris' hilliard diff lock/4wd is the best full-locking system out there, it's hard to be a QE visco for traction w/o added parts strain. It's also nice to not go in knowing you will be fixing that cheapy polaris diff parts with john-deere & aftermarket pieces *when* it lets go. 




- I specified the QE, the regular visco isn't none too great though.


----------



## Polaris425

JPs300 said:


> The '10's had good axles but the 11's & 12's are known for very weak axles.
> 
> While I do think polaris' hilliard diff lock/4wd is the best full-locking system out there, it's hard to be a QE visco for traction w/o added parts strain. It's also nice to not go in knowing you will be fixing that cheapy polaris diff parts with john-deere & aftermarket pieces *when* it lets go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I specified the QE, the regular visco isn't none too great though.


And why they didnt put the QE in the commander, I will never understand!!! Maybe the 2013's have it.


----------



## Mudforce

Here ya go guy's!!


----------



## jctgumby

I really like it. And that is saying a lot because I typically do not like anything Polaris.


----------



## filthyredneck

I like the height of it, but otherwise not too crazy about it. I think the front bumper is totally out of place, it needs a down sized version of the hd brush guard that polaris already uses on the sportsman and rzr.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Mudforce said:


> Here ya go guy's!!


Should have known HL would have one already decked out. They are on the inside w/ polaris


----------



## redneckrancher420

ok, i retract my statement. seeing all the pictures and with the law2s on it. looks more and more ugly.... but the ranger does look pretty nice still


----------



## mossyoak54

Is it just me or does the front fenders remind you of trimmed brute fenders with the big hump?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## rmax

looks like they built it from rear to front ,an forgot to finish the front to me


----------



## Polaris425

rmax said:


> looks like they built it from rear to front ,an forgot to finish the front to me


:agreed:


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Polaris425 said:


> :agreed:


 X2.


----------



## Thom

may just need to trade the rzr in. I love it.


----------



## wmredneck

It looks like a transformer caught halfway in between it's transformation. I like it... I think. Not sure though. Think they should've done something else with the radiator. Idk what but its huge. I wanna see it in person. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## jctgumby

Well I might be the minority here but I really like the new Scrambler. My wife even said she really likes it. I might have to go check one out in person and do some serious thinkin' on this one.


----------



## Polaris425

jctgumby said:


> Well I might be the minority here but I really like the new Scrambler. My wife even said she really likes it. I might have to go check one out in person and do some serious thinkin' on this one.


Oh I like it, I just think they could have smoothed the front end up a little more.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I straight up love the scrambler I wouldn't change a thing about it.....just add the full face brushguard a rad rel kit and some meats and call it a day.....If I was in the market for a new bike I would get it but that's only if it has a Lo I know old scramblers didn't 

the wetter the better


----------



## THE CRAZE

I love every thing about the scrambler deffinatly a big improvement from the old one:bigok:


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

This thing has my vote. I LOVE it! I thought the new outty's were ugly as sin when they first came out as did A Lot of guys and now no one is complaining. Polaris nailed it with this machine! I dont want this about it cant run with a ham. The 1k's are impressive but when Polaris has to set a limiter (80mph) on a machine you Know dang good and well this thing will haul the mail!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie




----------



## lilbigtonka

That's the exact guard I'm talking about on the white one but I would have it all blacked out....I'm sry but I don't know how people can't like it it looks so wicked...guess everyone has different taste which is good but this has my name all over it 

the wetter the better


----------



## z24guy

I like it. Hmmmmmmmm maybe after the Brute is paid off.........


----------



## J2!

From the front the scrambler looks like a cockroach, the brushguard on the white one does help a little, but it's still ugly. On the other hand that Ranger looks sweet. Gonna go look at one of them very soon, 13k for one compared to 17k for the wildcat sounds good. LOL


----------



## lilbigtonka

That is one cool ace cockroach.....

the wetter the better


----------



## J2!

lilbigtonka said:


> That is one cool ace cockroach.....
> 
> the wetter the better


 I hear ya !!! Heck if we all liked the same things in life the world would be a boring *** place right ?? LMAO


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

J2! said:


> I hear ya !!! Heck if we all liked the same things in life the world would be a boring *** place right ?? LMAO


LOL well put.


----------



## 601xmr12

Me likey I was considering a gade also or new outty whenever they fix the frame cracking issue but I may have just gotten blinders lol.


----------



## Agarcia

I sure would like that ranger 900, but I just dumped a bunch of money into mine


----------



## walker

i think they could have done a better job on the front but i think with a radiator relocated and snorkled and of course a 6 in lift some wheels and tires .. going to be a bad lookin rig.. i like the black plastics the white just dont do it for me.. it def has potential


----------

